# Homeschooling in Dubai



## JennaK (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! My name is Jenna and I'm new to this site, this is my first post 

My family and I will be moving to Dubai soon, from Canada, and I was wondering if anyone on here home schools their children in Dubai? Any information on home schooling would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. No one else has responded so here is a suggestion. Try searching for "Emirates homeschooling" and you will find a site dedicated to the subject. "KHDA homeschooling" also brings up a lot of relevant results. KHDA is the government ministry responsible for education. Good luck. It's not something I would ever have had the patience for.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

JennaK said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Jenna and I'm new to this site, this is my first post  My family and I will be moving to Dubai soon, from Canada, and I was wondering if anyone on here home schools their children in Dubai? Any information on home schooling would be greatly appreciated!


I started a thread called Homeschool Resources.
I have a list of resources. I'm not there yet but I homeschool my son. I have many more. If you need anything in particular just send me a private message.


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

JennaK said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Jenna and I'm new to this site, this is my first post
> 
> My family and I will be moving to Dubai soon, from Canada, and I was wondering if anyone on here home schools their children in Dubai? Any information on home schooling would be greatly appreciated!


There is a group on facebook call dubai and northern emirates homeschooling. You will be surprised at how many people homeschool their kids here. Goodluck


----------

